# Who knew... Homer Simpson is a prepper.



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Spolier alerts...

If you caught the Simpsons tonight you saw that it was mostly about Homer Simpson becoming a prepper. He got invited to a MAG, the family stored stuff in a hidden basement room, bugged out and then had the ethical dilema of staying at the retreat or going back wtih supplies to help everyone else.

So, is this Matt Groenings attempt to convice people that prepping is good? or that prepping and helping others is good? or just making fun of prepping? or ???


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I haven't watched The Simpsons since they were a 20 second snippet during commercial breaks on the Tracey Ullman show back in the 80's.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The Simpsons were awesome the first 10 seasons or so, then they were downhill very quickly. I watched an episode a few weeks back and wondered how they are still on the air. I will however go back and watch this prepper episode. Like I keep saying, prepping is mainstream!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I can't say I'm a regular viewer myself but I had bread in the oven, soup on the stove and a bunch of you tube medical videos downloading on the laptop so I had a half hour or so to kill and the Mrs. just happened to mention that it was on. I guess I was meant to see this one. 

This one isn't yet on Hulu.

http://www.hulu.com/search?q=simspons


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

At least I can say, I was a prepper before prepping was cool.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, it looks like the writers have been trolling the usual prep sites. The episode even had a gasifier truck a la engineer775, along with bug out bags, tactical plans, BOVs, and BOLs etc. etc. Sadly, they took the POV of that twit FEMA manager whose post cause a ruckus after Sandy--basically they called us paranoid and selfish. The tide of prepper "selfishness" turned with Marge questioning the "Christianity" of Prepping (guess she never heard about Joseph in Egypt) and Homer deciding to SHARE their meager foodstuffs, which in a real disaster would not have fed his street even one meal. 

OF COURSE, upon returning to the hamlet of Springfield they find that their fears were NOT JUSTIFIED, the EMP ended up being a dud and caused little to no problems and in fact brought society together rather than pushing it to the edge. Now that is realistic!

The Simpsons used to be EDGY and suggest questions about PC attitudes even if it didn't propose the obvious answer, I guess that is not true any more.


----------



## ironwill (Dec 8, 2012)

*Prepper Simpsons*

Watching the prepper episode on Simpsons right now haha.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Lighten up. It was funnier than hell. It's a freakin' cartoon making fun of preppers, just like they've made fun of everything else over the last 20 years.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

dirtgrrl said:


> Lighten up. It was funnier than hell. It's a freakin' cartoon making fun of preppers, just like they've made fun of everything else over the last 20 years.


Culture is the language of human thought, and a person's culture predisposes him or her to certain attitudes, beliefs, and actions. Sadly for many the Simpsons is "culture," as is evidenced by your "don't have a cow man" attitude. Personally this is not my culture and I am detached from it, I didn't find it particularly funny but that's ok because most people don't have the intellect to understand my humor either. Personally, I don't care if you want to imbibe dribble (that used to be much more intelligent BTW) but as a prepper I do realize that this is how perhaps as much as 80% of society thinks. This episode re-enforced an attitude that in turn will lead to people a) not to prepare themselves b) to expect rainbows at the end of every storm and most importantly c) to view us as wacko crazies (an attitude that will make it easy for us to be scapegoated in the future).

On a historic note, this is what Hitler did to the Jews before he... well you know. I am not a conspiracy theorist, but I am a student of history and philosophy and so I am concerned about the ideas presented in tonight's episode, but then again I am concerned about a lot of ideas in our so-called culture and I am sure you would find me a terrible bore with all my thinking, so perhaps I should go off and not have a cow...man! That is after all the modus operandi of the sheep in the Springfield mob which our culture has become.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Seriously the simpsons have done everything and insulted everyone. It was our turn. If you can't accept that don't watch it.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Dude Nagel shooting her AR to power her chair was awsome. I was thinking about changing my signature to homers line, "If Jesus had had a gun he would still be alive. " Of course homer once said, "Carefull? Why do I have to be carefull I have a gun" I watch every epioside and have 14 seasons on DVD.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Ow. Somebody poked Padre's sacred cow ... man.


----------

